# Kiger/Spanish Mustang? Huh?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I thought Kigers _were_ a strain of Spanish Mustang. But I admit I don't know much about them.

But at any rate, it will be neat to find out what the test results come back as. 

I LOVE her color. Oh so pretty! She's considered grulla, right?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

She's a grulla for sure, though I actually had one person tell me she was a blue roan. However, there is no roaning on her anywhere. In that person's defense, though - they had never heard of grulla before they saw her.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That seems like a bit of a stretch - just because she's black dun, she's Kiger? As far as I know, there is nothing special about "Kiger duns". Yes, the substrain is dominated by the dun gene, but that's like saying all pinto horses are Paints.

I think color is a pretty questionable reason to believe something about a horses origins - I would be far interested in knowing how her conformation made her similar to a Kiger.

Either way, best of luck finding something out! Not questioning you, just the excitement of the assistant! :lol:


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I think you're right Dee, that they are typical dun markings.

I have a half Kiger who looks a lot like the horse in your avatar (I assume that's the horse you're talking about) but that doesn't really mean a whole lot.

was she bred in captivity, or does she have a freeze brand?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Dancer is the horse in my avatar. She doesn't have a freeze brand, so she was bred in captivity. Bear in mind, I'm not claiming that she is any particular breed because I honestly have no idea. All I know is that she doesn't look like any QH I've ever seen.

The only thing I know is that she's grulla and does have the dun markings. 

I also agree that insisting that a horse is a particular breed based solely on her color is a bit much. But - I'm not paying for the testing so I'll let them worry about it. I just hope they tell me the results. Even the test results won't prove much, though. They will only prove that she does or doesn't have certain genetic markers, and even a horse with only a little of the Kiger or Spanish Mustang can have those markers IMHO.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I think you're right Dee. The markers can only tell you so much. To be a "Kiger" they HAVE to have come from one of the 2 specific HMAs in Oregon. (sort of racist, I think.)  
I hope they tell you the results anyway.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

The kigers are or were depending who you talk to a strain of Spanish Mustang, BUT a lot of Spanish Mustang people do not consider them Spanish Mustangs because they can be off-type or too big etc etc there is talk of Quarter horses released on the HMAs and all sorts of things. if dun factor meant Spanish, wouldn't all Spanish horses be dun and all runs be Spanish? Dun factor doesnt mean anything, type does. Unfortunately, unless the test comes back with a VERY large number of Spanish markers I wouldn't think anything of it. Quarter horses have old Spanish poor in them and would show that in the blood test, they certainly aren't old Spanish horses. Interestingly, PREs, Lusitanos and Other new Spanish horses dont normally show the old Spanish markers in blood tests. It's really cool that they're doing the test for you maybe it will answer some questions, but it's iffy for sure. New Mexico I'd think of the Baca Chica horses. I'd contact the horse of the Americas try could tell you a lot about type and they may be able to find out where she came from. I "found" a Spanish Mustang for sale in Maine and we were able to trace her back to the ranch she was born at and I think she was reregistered and serving as a breed ambassador.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I would really be surprised if she were Kiger - I would actually be surprised if she somehow turned out to actually be Spanish Mustang - neither of which this test will confirm. I really have no idea what Dancer's background is, and since she doesn't have any tattoos, chips or other identifying markers, we'll never really know. And that's okay. I love her anyway.

I think my favorite part of that vet visit was just the lady who made her husband circle the block just so she could see her up close. (and that Dancer isn't pregnant!)


----------



## lnpranch (Jun 15, 2011)

There was never a quarter horse released into the HMA's these come from people who want to push their breed of mustang and talk the Kigers down. Some of the Kigers carry the Sorraia MTdna i own several. That is spanish dna and mine were personally tested by Hardy Oekle and entered into the studbook. You mustang could be Sulphur or even Pryor mountain mustang. They carry much of the Grulla coloring with all of the dunfactor markings and come more from that area that your mustang was supposed to come from. 

If you have the BLM paper work that would help. I would be willing to talk more about this with you if you want. Please feel free to private message me. 

Don't listen to the bad things that people say about the different mustang breeds. the fact is we are all supporting our wild horse heritage and doing what we can to help keep them from being extinct which some day may be the problem because the BLM's funds are not how they used to be and with cattle ranching, wolves, and cities taking over the feeding grounds we may only one day have the kigers, pryors, and sulphors left in their hma's.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry - I don't have any BLM paperwork and my Dancer isn't branded, so all we really have regarding her background is speculation.

Everyone who sees Dancer sees something different. I have one neighbor who rode Tennessee Walking horses when he was young that swears she's a Tennesse Walker. Another neighbor, who is new, flipped out the other day when he first saw her. It was less than five minutes after he saw her that he asked if he could breed his Andalusion stud to her and we would split the earnings from the foal. I politely explained to him that she was too old to be bred, as witnessed from the horrible weight problems she had at the end of her pregnancy and while she was nursing.

Another neighbor swears Dancer has a lot of Andalusion (am I spelling this right? it looks weird) or Lusitano just from her head and the way she moves - she has an odd looking trot - she has a LOT of knee action, but her trot is as smooth as any horse I've ever ridden. 

I guess Dancer is probably just a mutt, and I don't think I'd want her any other way...


----------

